# sugar for bees for sale



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

I came into some salvaged sugar that is great for bees. It is in 30 lb cases and if you need bee feed this would be great. $.20 lb. e-mail me if you want some.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

rainesridgefarm, where are you located? this is a great price! $6 per case! shipping could be prohibitive though, so a location would be good.

thanks

justgojumpit


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

Sorry 

I am in N. IL Davis IL to be exact. You are correct if you can come and pick it up it is a great price. 

Thanks


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

i'm afraid that's a bit far, as i live in new york. too bad 

justgojumpit


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for the orders for all that e-mailed me. I have 6,000 lbs left, keep them coming


----------

